#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  What are the smart IOT devices ?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

IOT is the system of physical devices embedded with internet to connect and exchange data.
There are millions of IOT devices available today.


Can you guys list down the most Smart IOT devices in the market?

----------


## Moana

[QUOTE=Bhavya;6894]Hello Friends,

IOT is the system of physical devices embedded with internet to connect and exchange data.

Tile
Ellipse by latis
smart plugs.

These are some I have Found!

----------


## Bhavya

[QUOTE=Shivani;7029]


> Hello Friends,
> 
> IOT is the system of physical devices embedded with internet to connect and exchange data.
> 
> Tile
> Ellipse by latis
> smart plugs.
> 
> These are some I have Found!


Thanks For Sharing these devices here shivani,Can you describe their usage?,I would like to know.

----------

